# Cub 3000 quick hitch -NEW on ebay!!



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4346783683&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


Description 

BRAND NEW CUB CADET HYDRAULIC FRONT HITCH ATTACHMENT FOR 3000 SERIES CUB CADET LAWN TRACTORS.MODEL NUMBER 343.STILL IN THE ORIGINAL BOX,SELLS FOR $800.00 NEW AT YOUR LOCAL CUB CADET DEALER. COMES COMPLETE WITH EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO INTALL THE FRONT HITCH,COMES WITH HYDRAULIC LIFT CYLINDER, AND HOSE ASSEMBLY,CONTROL VALVE,HYDRAULIC LINES,COUPLINGS,FITTING BULKHEAD-FOR USE WITH TRACTORS HAVING WELDED RUNNING BOARD BRACKETS,LIFT TUBE DOWN,LIFT TUBE UP,HOSE SUPPORT ROD,NYLON FLANGE BEARING,HANDLE,AUX.VALVE #1,LIFT LINK,HANDLE CLAMP,LIFT VALVE BRACKET,HYDRO RETURN TUBE,AUX VALVE #1,HYDRAULIC VALVE ASSEMBLY,,VALVE ADAPTER,DOUBLE VALVE CLAMP,FITTING BULKHEAD FOR USE WITH TRACTORS HAVING BOLT UP RUNNING BOARD BRACKETS.SHIPPING WEIGHT IS 125 LBS.SHIPPING COST TO THE LOWER 48 STATES IS $60.00 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<img src=http://i12.ebayimg.com/03/i/03/1a/0d/7a_1_b.JPG>


This is a great price for a complete quick hitch setup for a Cub 3000 series machine. All you need is the blower or front blade (you will need angle option for blade)
Its at a great price!!! 

Ducati


----------

